# Killed



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I got home and my Naz was chewing on the lower 1/2 of a mouse!! :|, Sorry kinda graphic... just it surprised me... I've put some traps down and will be having play time in another room till i no longer catch mice. I'm pretty sure Naz was just defending his territory but walking in on that isn't something i expected, you know??


----------



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

Do rats normally kill mice?


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes, rats are omnivores and very opportunistic they can and will kill smaller animals such as mice.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

EEEEWW!! I had that happen. I went to the cage and there was nothen but bones,skin and a few inards. *shudder* gross.....


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I know, It wasn't what i thought i would walk in on... and it was my b-day yesterday.... maybe it was a strang demented b-day gift..... :| lol


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i had the same sort of thing ahppen to me once. back when i was very much a newbie with rats i had my two rats Pocket and Lyiint out playin on my bed. i heard something strange in the ceral box i had in my room (i was giving the rats some treats from it the night before). i picked up the box and looked inside and out jumped this furry ball of brown mouse. i squeaked as it surprised me, Lyiint made a dive for my shoulder (she was my fraidy pudgy rat) and Pocket ATTACKED! i was a bit surprised at the speed of all the rodents but more so at how efficent Pocket was. the mouse was dead even before i got over the shock of having it jump out of the box. the really odd thing about it all though was that Pocket WOULD NOT let me take the mouse away until she had eaten the boney part of the legs. and all the legs too. i'll tell you its some werid hearing a rat growl... i've never heard it since either... but once the legs were gone she walked away and was able to toss the mouse. it was very werid... though i don't hav the trouble with mice as i used to now. i think the smell of the rats has finally deterred them. least this is what my dad claims. he still gets the occasional mouse in the bathroom but we haven't had any upstairs in a long long time.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

holy cow?!! thats something, i've found some mouse droping in Naz's cage by his food so i've set down traps around his cage. Nothing yet but i don't think the sticky pads are strong enough :|.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I don't like mice. They can be cute and have some of the coolest color paterns but they bite more and stink even worse.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

nazarath- i think that was Naz's birthday pressy 2 u


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

GROSS!!!!!!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Rat have also been known to kill birds as well.... 0.0


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

when i got my first rat, i didn't know about the rat-eating-rodent thing. I introduced her to my hamster, and nothing happened at all! I was thinking maybe because the hamster is syrian, so they were more on equal ground size-wise. (any ideas?) I haven't tried it again, andt I don't think I'll be risking that!


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

That would be very smart on your end hydra.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I let Naz and my Rabbit Zev play together because i would end up cleaning their cages at the same time. They got along fine but Naz jumped on him one day and he might have been playing, there was no blood but i just keep them apart now . No more dead mice.. thank goodness .


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

No more mices jumping on the cage.

LOL!!!


----------



## cyrescaer (Mar 4, 2007)

wow. i've never heard or known of anything like that before. interesting stuffs!


----------



## Scarekrow (Mar 13, 2007)

Actually, I used to go out and find grasshoppers to feed a couple of my rats way-back-when (they're long-since gone). The same rats also attacked a hamster, but I bet money that the hamster provoked them! They were very sweet rats, wouldn't hurt anyone, and that hamster was a mean ol' bitch! (pardon my language)

Truth be told, some rats are large enough to that if they were cornered by a cat or a cat-size dog, they could take them (not that they'd like to in the first place). Yuki's HUGE, he could take my mom's cat ANY day! (well, before he got sick, that is)

So yea, it's pretty normal. What MY question is though, how did a mouse get into the cage?!

And to everyone who said it was gross: That's just nature, and there's most certainly nothing gross about killing an animal for food. I don't mean to be rude, but it's rather irritating when people find something WE do ourselves gross when another animal does it. Just because we send our meat to a slaughter house so we don't have to see the blood ourselves doesn't mean it never existed to begin with...and truth-be-told, I like my steak a little rare


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I know all that but it's still gross to walk in on on your own home. It's just something you don't see or want to see in your sweet baby rats cage.

IT IS GROSS!!!


----------



## Scarekrow (Mar 13, 2007)

Meh. I don't know, I guess I've just never really had a problem digesting that type of thing, it doesn't bother me.

All that aside though--HOW DID A MOUSE GET INSIDE THE CAGE?!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I wanted to know how the mouse got in there too!! I was thinking them might have just gotten through my square mesh?? There no holes in the cage only the mesh on the front and back. There no more mouse droppings and the traps have been removed . I've also moved his food onto the second level so that also probley helped.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

That's good.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Yep, still no more mice(alive or dead) lol so they might all be dead or all know that Naz with get them lol.


----------

